# Ideal Follicle Size?



## Pixie0723

Hey guys, i am on cd 14. My doctor had me on clomid cd's 5-9, so i took my last pill last thursday evening. They have been monitoring me with ultrasound to keep an eye on my follicles, and right now as of yesterday they are at 8mm on both sides. Does anyone know what the ideal follicle size should be? They have me going back in wednesday morning for more labs and another ultra sound. I guess whenever they are ready i will be giving myself a trigger shot. Just wondering at what point the follicle is "ready" .


----------



## chocci

Hey, not sure about when using clomid as i dont use it, but i suppose it all depends on your cycle length, all i can tell you is, i am a 27/28 day cycle and during scanning they generally saw a 13mm follicle by day 9, however apparently that was very big for that day. I tend to ovulate around day 12/ 13 so mine was probably right for me. If you think about it a follicle should be around 17mm to start ovulation. A follicle generally grows 2mm a day so by cd 14 in a normal 28 day cycle you would expect it to be min 17mm. When i did ICSI they looked for at least 3 follicles over 17.5 mil to trigger me, so i guess for you they would be looking for at least one follicle of 17mm. I think anything less than that would be classed as immature. After your trigger shot you will have about 2 days more growth so say if they trigger at 17mm then realistically for egg collection or IUI or whatever is happening for you, your follicle could grow by about 4mm more. I was tld the magic number was 17mm but it may well depend on circumstances. Hope this helps.

XX


----------



## beauty

I read that a follicle needs to be around 20mm to release the egg.. I went for an ultrasound for few weeks ago and i had a one follicle which was 13mm and the lady explained they normally say around 20mm to release a helathy egg.. so if they grow 2mm or 3mm a day then by next week your follicles should have grown maybe enough for the trigger shot..
Normally one domiants over and grows alot quicker than the rest of the follicles..this is the one that normally releases the egg. 
xx


----------



## beauty

Also hun your not far in front of me i took my last clomid on friday not having any monitoring tho..
Are you using opks? Only i tested last night know bit early cause i think they say from 5 days to 11days from last pill to ovulate but my opks was really faint, so hoping i ovulate soon!!!!!! 
No ovulation pains as of yet or nothing.. bit emotional yesterday but feeling ok today.
xx


----------



## CurlySue

When we had our ultrasound for IVF she only counted follicles that were over 14mm. The ideal size is 17.


----------



## Pixie0723

No not using opk's, i am literally at the FD every other day for testing and ultrasounds to check on me. Thanks for all the info everyone.


----------



## Millnsy

18mm to 20mm I think. If you only have 8mm at this stage it may be that the dose is too low but you still have time for them to grow...


----------



## AlcSmc89

I am so excited! Had my mid cycle scan and after one round of Femara I finally have 1.8 cm egg in right ovary and dr saw some eggs in left ovary but werent as large as right ovary. Had Hcg injection last night then some "HOMEWORK" time. Tomorrow will do IUI! Wishing for a Christmas miracle!


----------

